# Different colors, different personality traits?



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi there. I'm hearing/reading that some people who have been around poodles a lot seem to believe that the different colors of poodles have different personality traits more common to their color coats, like the "browns are clowns." Any thoughts? I am new to poodles and still doing my "homework" and found it interesting.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am fairly new as well but my instincts would be to say that isn't true. At least not in very selective breeding based on temperament. Can't wait to see what the experienced members will say.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Dechi. That was my guess too but I am anxious also to see what others have to say.
Thank you for answering!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds like phooey to me. Maybe fun and anectodally true phooey, but phooey all the same :aetsch:


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

sophie anne, I hesitated to even throw it out there as it seemed rather silly, but some people are very adamant about it so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask, lol.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

From my personal experience, having raised 4 black poodles, one white, one silver, and one apricot, I believe that the blacks are by far the most intelligent. And with greater intelligence comes a stronger ability to connect and relate to humans.
Also since blacks and whites are the original colors, and to this day are favored in the show ring, I think that they are the colors around which the standard was written and perfected. 
I know that my breeder (over fifty years experience) first perfected her blacks, and to such a degree that when she has focused upon any of the colors, she has worked to improve them by breeding blacks into the line. In fact Timi's litter was intended to be apricot, her mother was a black from a black x apricot breeding, and her father was apricot (the litter wound up being 3 blacks).
That being said, my first poodle was a black, and I have noticed a tendency for people to prefer whatever color their first poodle love was, so perhaps that is all there is to my feelings (although obviously 
I did not think that when I got my white, apricot, and silver poodles, it is something that 
I came to believe through experience).
I will never have anything but a black poodle again, and that is not because of looks, but because of intelligence/temperament. If looks were my priority, another silver would be my first choice.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Puppy Love said:


> sophie anne, I hesitated to even throw it out there as it seemed rather silly, but some people are very adamant about it so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask, lol.


I think that the overall stability of temperament of a pup's ancestors has much more effect than color. That is to say there may be some lines that have different personalities and carry different color genes, but the two are not causally linked.



Tiny Poodles said:


> From my personal experience, having raised 4 black poodles, one white, one silver, and one apricot, I believe that the blacks are by far the most intelligent. And with greater intelligence comes a stronger ability to connect and relate to humans.
> Also since blacks and whites are the original colors, and to this day are favored in the show ring, I think that they are the colors around which the standard was written and perfected.
> I know that my breeder (over fifty years experience) first perfected her blacks, and to such a degree that when she has focused upon any of the colors, she has worked to improve them by breeding blacks into the line. In fact Timi's litter was intended to be apricot, her mother was a black from a black x apricot breeding, and her father was apricot (the litter wound up being 3 blacks).
> That being said, my first poodle was a black, and I have noticed a tendency for people to prefer whatever color their first poodle love was, so perhaps that is all there is to my feelings (although obviously
> ...


I agree that blacks/whites tend to have the best representation in the ring and are probably closest to the poodle standard.

It seems bizarre that because a poodle inherited a silvering gene (or brown, or apricot etc) from one or both parents that it would have a difference in personality.

The fact that expectations effect the mindset and behavior of others is well documented in psychology. The NPR podcast "Invisibilia" has a fascinating episode on this:
How to become batman (Invisibilia/NPR)

In the same way, an expectation (even subconscious) that Tiny Poodles' black dogs will be more intelligent or have a better temperament than other colors could _actually make them smarter or have a better temperament_!

I try, as best I can, to expect the best from Ari and let her tell me when she is struggling with something or is feeling uncomfortable. People comment a lot that she isn't "like other little dogs" because I have always expected her to comport herself in the same way as my big labrador guide dog pups. I help her meet the expectation by helping her work on self control a million times a day in a variety of different ways.

Sure, Ari's got a great, stable temperament that she inherited from her parents which I'm building off of, and some other little dogs may or may not have that, but she would totally run wild, bark her head off, and generally be a yippy little monster if that kind of behavior was rewarded or even not actively discouraged (I shun her briefly and/or do something fun by myself, no punishment beyond that). Nobody would let their big labrador run wild because they would destroy the house, but some people let their little dogs get away with more because those behaviors are less damaging and the little guys bark less loudly, hence the stereotype about "yippy" little dogs.

Overall, I think dogs are what you make of them, and a lot of what you "make of them" has to do what you expect from them, regardless of whether they come from a storied bloodline or a rescue.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm seeing that my white Poodle seems to be more intelligent than my black Poodle and a little more in syc with me. Intelligent in the way that he learns new things extremely quickly...1 or 2 reps and he's got the idea. It doesn't mean that all or most white Poodles are more intelligent though. Also, that my blue Chihuahua is on par with my white Poodle. He's really quick on the trigger. My tan Chihuahua was not as smart as any of them. I think it's a lot of coincidence and superstition that people come up with these generalities based the experience of a handful of dogs. There's something called superstitious learning and dogs fall into that trap too. When something happens in the presence of something else that has nothing to do with the first thing, the two can be paired. Example: A kid on a bike rides by your dog. At the same time, a firecracker goes off right next to the dog. Thereafter, he's terrified of kids on bikes. 

There have been no studies or evidence to back this theory up. There are way too many variables present, I think, to ever come up with a scientific conclusion. Environmental factors...how are the dogs interacted with, what do we do with them, what part of their brain are they using for this thing or that thing. Everyone learns in different ways, they say. So, perhaps we're looking for one type of learning and not addressing the way one particular dog learns best. How about socializing? Which dog had what kind of socializing and at what age. Too many variables imo to have parsimony in science. How many white, black, brown etc dogs have been studied by observers who are as objective as possible. That's another thing. What kind of background, location, situations has each observer had which may influence what they're observing? LOL. Science is not very scientific sometimes. But it's the best we've got. 

The only thing I can think of why some personality might follow a color is that perhaps way back in the lines, there was a stud, for example with a definite trait and the stud was used a lot and that trait followed on through the lines of that stud's decedents who happened to be that color. But I don't know how washed out that might become. :dontknow:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sophie anne said:


> I think that the overall stability of temperament of a pup's ancestors has much more effect than color. That is to say there may be some lines that have different personalities and carry different color genes, but the two are not causally linked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I realize that my little sample is not statistically significant, but I do want to point out that 
I did not have those expectations about color, if I did I would not have gotten the other colors. It was only after straying from black three times did it dawn upon me.
Certainly not saying that it is a hard and fast rule, but enough for me that I won't stray from black again. Timi certainly met my expectations, so why tamper with success!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> The only thing I can think of why some personality might follow a color is that perhaps way back in the lines, there was a stud, for example with a definite trait and the stud was used a lot and that trait followed on through the lines of that stud's decedents who happened to be that color. But I don't know how washed out that might become. :dontknow:


I've heard a similar argument before with colors that are less common, particularly reds. The idea is that breeders who are breeding just for color are less likely to focus on temperament, so you have more of a problem with temperament in reds because their gene pool was already smaller to start with than it is for blacks or whites, so bad breeding practices can have more of an impact more quickly. I haven't observed that that's the case, though; it seems like a well-bred red poodle would be just as stable as a well-bred black poodle. 

I'm not sure if it's harder to responsibly breed dogs of different colors, though, due to the community around them or lack of good parent dogs or whatever else. That might be an interesting thing to look into.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you all, so many wonderful points! 

Poodle Beguilded, Intelligence being passed down certainly makes sense, I hadn't thought of that. I love your analogy with the kid riding by on a bike too.

sophie anne, I'm sure being bread with temperament and so on as well as proper training also factors in. I totally understand what you mean with expectations also. I'm a believer that your dog can be a monster if allowed too. My yorkie was a crazy puppy and still would be if I had let him, he still tries now and then but it get's curbed. And having seen friends and family with their dogs I really do think they feed off you and become the dog they are based on us and our behaviors as well as training. And thank you for the link.

Tiny poodles, I have heard so many times that black poodles are the smartest. Who know why for sure but I do know so many people who feel that way. btw...I adore Dalin Timi's photos and videos!!

Thank you all, I so appreciate your experience and knowledge.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There are several threads on this forum with regard to this question. I have now lived with every colour of Standard Poodle, and I do not believe for one millisecond that temperament has a thing to do with colour. I feel if they are raised the same with the same expectations, they are all very similar temperamentally. I also believe that if there is an issue with temperament, it could be coming up from a dog's ancestry (there could have been a particularly soft or nasty string of dogs in the pedigree) , or could be a problem in connection to the pup's foundation (how it was reared by the breeder).


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Lisasgirl, Goodness! That make A LOT of sense too. So many factors and research to be done in the learning process. It would be great if extensive studies were done, it would be fascinating to me. Thank you.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it's confirmation bias...I think people subconsciously look for things to support what they already believe. Like those who believe Whites are prissier for example will tend to notice the prissy things the Whites do more..which further fuels the belief.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Puppy Love said:


> Hi there. I'm hearing/reading that some people who have been around poodles a lot seem to believe that the different colors of poodles have different personality traits more common to their color coats, like the "browns are clowns." Any thoughts? I am new to poodles and still doing my "homework" and found it interesting.


I'm anxious to read what others have said, but going by my experience with Poodles, I've never heard that, and I've owned Poodles for a lot of years. Of course, I've only had Phantoms and creams. All of mine had the same type of personality traits, all intelligent, loving, loyal, outgoing, and friendly.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I'm seeing that my white Poodle seems to be more intelligent than my black Poodle and a little more in syc with me. Intelligent in the way that he learns new things extremely quickly...1 or 2 reps and he's got the idea. It doesn't mean that all or most white Poodles are more intelligent though. Also, that my blue Chihuahua is on par with my white Poodle. He's really quick on the trigger. My tan Chihuahua was not as smart as any of them. I think it's a lot of coincidence and superstition that people come up with these generalities based the experience of a handful of dogs. There's something called superstitious learning and dogs fall into that trap too. When something happens in the presence of something else that has nothing to do with the first thing, the two can be paired. Example: A kid on a bike rides by your dog. At the same time, a firecracker goes off right next to the dog. Thereafter, he's terrified of kids on bikes.
> 
> There have been no studies or evidence to back this theory up. There are way too many variables present, I think, to ever come up with a scientific conclusion. Environmental factors...how are the dogs interacted with, what do we do with them, what part of their brain are they using for this thing or that thing. Everyone learns in different ways, they say. So, perhaps we're looking for one type of learning and not addressing the way one particular dog learns best. How about socializing? Which dog had what kind of socializing and at what age. Too many variables imo to have parsimony in science. How many white, black, brown etc dogs have been studied by observers who are as objective as possible. That's another thing. What kind of background, location, situations has each observer had which may influence what they're observing? LOL. Science is not very scientific sometimes. But it's the best we've got.
> 
> The only thing I can think of why some personality might follow a color is that perhaps way back in the lines, there was a stud, for example with a definite trait and the stud was used a lot and that trait followed on through the lines of that stud's decedents who happened to be that color. But I don't know how washed out that might become. :dontknow:


Poodlebeguiled, I can't help but wonder about the impact of Matisse heading out to show conformation. He enjoyed such huge mental stimulation in a way many Poodles don't receive, and for that reason I have a hard time comparing his his native intelligence with that of Maurice.

The old nature/nurture question, I know.... You've nurtured them both wonderfully, just the two boys led somewhat different lives up until recent times. Just pondering...loving all these color posts, especially Arreau and Tiny with their wealth of color experiences .


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Poodlebeguiled, I can't help but wonder about the impact of Matisse heading out to show conformation. He enjoyed such huge mental stimulation in a way many Poodles don't receive, and for that reason I have a hard time comparing his his native intelligence with that of Maurice.
> 
> The old nature/nurture question, I know.... You've nurtured them both wonderfully, just the two boys led somewhat different lives up until recent times. Just pondering...loving all these color posts, especially Arreau and Tiny with their wealth of color experiences .


Absolutely, I have thought about that, even with past dogs. When you work more with one dog, that dog is naturally going to demonstrate a lot of things more noticeably and even get smarter. But I_ do _work with Maurice too as far as obedience and such. He learns plenty quickly, but I have the feeling that he's a little held back. His whole personality is more held back. He's playful, responsive, loves to run and chase. But it's as though those things aren't his first order of business like they are in Matisse. He's quieter, more subtle in the things he does. So, it could be that he's as smart, but just not as Johnny on the spot... sort of. I can't describe him very well. But he's adorable. When my breeder was describing what he saw in Maurice, he used the word, "subtle." He said everything he does is more subtle. I thought that was an interesting choice of words and later came to see what he meant. 

As far as the show ring, there's not a whole lot of training going on with that...a little bit. There is the socializing. But I'll tell you what. Maurice is more comfortable nowadays with everyone than Matisse is. Matisse will pick out a person here or there that he's not 100% sure of. All children he loves. Maurice has come to classes with me and sometimes instead of Matisse. He has been around a lot of dogs and humans so he's extremely comfortable with anyone. He's an evolutionary oddity. He would never have survived in any kind of forest. He would love to go play with a grizzly bear. lol. 

At home when teaching to walk nicely on a loose leash, lie down, sit, stay etc, I work with both dogs equally and Matisse just gets onto new things in fewer reps I would say. It is indeed hard to tell...hard to make a real scientific study out of this. It could be that I do something differently with each of them and don't even realize it. But I do think we all learn in different ways. And like with humans, some people are more intelligent than others. These guys still get some of their walks separately from each other...just one on one. But a lot of the walks these days are all together because I'm not concerned about that bonding thing like when they were puppies. I still work on their nice walking and a few things together for part of the walk whether it's just one or all of them. 

Anyhow, I doubt that the color of the dog has anything much to do with personality or brains.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

The idea that different colors of poodle will have different personality traits is a lot like astrology. Fun to hear about and think how your poodle may or may not fit the "mold," but really useless (and possibly dangerous) in making any decisions.

It would be equally ridiculous to try to have a Pisces child because you want an artist or a Sagittarius because they're supposedly athletes, as to try to get a black poodle just because you heard they are smarter or a brown one because they are goofier. Personal preference for the aesthetic of different coat colors falls in a separate, more acceptable category, of varying importance to different people.

Just my 2¢ :act-up:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I remember this topic being bandied about before here over the years.
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/20676-poodle-colors-their-personalities.html#post251159
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/3452-different-colors-different-temperaments.html#post40798


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sort of like asking if blondes, brunettes or red heads are smarter. I doubt color has much to do with it. Not to say your black poodle may be smarter than a brown, but that's not enough to make any generalization, in my opinion.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Once you go black, you never go back!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

tiny poodles said:


> once you go black, you never go back!



?????


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle I have had 4 blacks, 1 white, 2 reds (Bella is now between cream and apricot). I cannot see a difference in color. However, I got a black at 3 years old when the owner passed I attribute it to the attention she got from the owner, she was smart as a whip. However all my friends that have meet Cayenne say she is th smartest poodle they every saw (I think it is because she is so tiny and spoiled).


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> ArreauStandardPoodle I have had 4 blacks, 1 white, 2 reds (Bella is now between cream and apricot). I cannot see a difference in color. However, I got a black at 3 years old when the owner passed I attribute it to the attention she got from the owner, she was smart as a whip. However all my friends that have meet Cayenne say she is th smartest poodle they every saw (I think it is because she is so tiny and spoiled).


My Tuffy started out as a light apricot, and ended up cream. Of all of my Poodles, he was the one who got into the most trouble, doing little no-no things, and trying my patience. Not anything real bad, but one time while at the beach, there was no one around so we let the dogs off leash. All of a sudden, Tuffy then decides he wanted to climb a hill, and off he went, ignoring our commands. There was never a danger, and we could see him the whole time, but the only way he would come back to us is when we sat down in the sand, and acted like we were eating our picnic lunch. Then he nonchalantly strolled back to us and acted so innocent like. He definitely was a character, and kept us on our toes.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Once you go black, you never go back!


I was raised with blacks, and now have a blue and red and an apricot in my home with no particular designs to ever own a black, so I beg to differ.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I used to say I never wanted a cream and I have had 2. Lol. 2 creams and a black. My black was smart but very, very, very naughty. They are all smart in different ways. I think I have become a lazier owner and only really care about potty and obedience training. When I had my black (my first) I was younger and I wanted to teach her every trick in the book. 

I love blacks but probably won't own one again because I like to see dirt, fleas, ticks etc quite readily on a dog. 

I already have it in my head that my next poodle will be an apricot standard girl named Nala...she will be 25 inches and 60 lbs and exactly like Naira with no behavioral issues and a quiet angel in the house....all I have to do is find her now ????


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Naira said:


> I used to say I never wanted a cream and I have had 2. Lol. 2 creams and a black. My black was smart but very, very, very naughty. They are all smart in different ways. I think I have become a lazier owner and only really care about potty and obedience training. When I had my black (my first) I was younger and I wanted to teach her every trick in the book.
> 
> I love blacks but probably won't own one again because I like to see dirt, fleas, ticks etc quite readily on a dog.
> 
> I already have it in my head that my next poodle will be an apricot standard girl named Nala...she will be 25 inches and 60 lbs and exactly like Naira with no behavioral issues and a quiet angel in the house....all I have to do is find her now &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56839;&#55357;&#56839;


Oh boy! You sound like me. My dream dog is a red, who will be 23" and 44 pounds and will become an American and Canadian Grand champion and have her CGN., CD., RE and Therapy Dog titles. And she will be on TV shows and at the same time Jimmy Page from Led Zeppelin with be on and fall in love with me and send me gifts and money and play guitar riffs for me until the day I die...hahahahaha! May as well dream big!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

One day we will have our dream!!! ???


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> From my personal experience, having raised 4 black poodles, one white, one silver, and one apricot, *I believe that the blacks are by far the most intelligent*. And with greater intelligence comes a stronger ability to connect and relate to humans.
> Also since blacks and whites are the original colors, and to this day are favored in the show ring, I think that they are the colors around which the standard was written and perfected.
> I know that my breeder (over fifty years experience) first perfected her blacks, and to such a degree that when she has focused upon any of the colors, she has worked to improve them by breeding blacks into the line. In fact Timi's litter was intended to be apricot, her mother was a black from a black x apricot breeding, and her father was apricot (the litter wound up being 3 blacks).
> That being said, my first poodle was a black, and I have noticed a tendency for people to prefer whatever color their first poodle love was, so perhaps that is all there is to my feelings (although obviously
> ...


I see way more blacks in obedience than any other color. Still anecdotal though.....

Only black for me too.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wish I had the experience of owning a Poodle in every color of the Poodle rainbow. And every size too. On my list of regrets...


----------



## BurdonPoodle (Aug 6, 2015)

Going against the trend but my brown is way different to my blues! She most definitely is a clown and until that phrase was mentioned in this thread I'd never heard that phrase! She is from similar lines to one of my blues as well but totally different and my silver parti is from some similar lines on one side but she's the most sensible pup I've ever known. Also in my cocker's the blue roan are usually a bit nutty too. 
It's all purely anecdotal and just some thing I've noticed over time certainly with the cocker anyway, but at the end of the day the differences are small really, the poodle's are still 'poodley' and the cocker's 'cockery', ha ha :laugh:


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Poodle #1 white female "Chelsea" (bought together not litter mates ) 
#2 silver male "Chester

#3 apricot male "Pierre"
#4 cream female "Brandie"
#5 black female "Luna"

I haven't noticed any difference in personality based on color. I had wanted a black female for a long, long time. It took us years to find Luna for my daughter. That being said, I am partial to small black female toys  I loved all of my past poodles and Brandie has the best personality of any poodle I have owned. But there is just something about a black poodle that I adore!!! Mine have all been toys. But I think all poodles and all colors are BEAUTIFUL!!!! 

LOVE LOVE LOVE the poodle breed 

BeBe


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I have owned four black Standard Poodles. Rembrandt is my first Miniature and he definitely fits the "brown clown". He is a happy go lucky clown the best description I can give with a "spit fire" personality to go along with the it. He is definitely different from any of the blacks I've owned. His breeder said Minis are the clowns of the three varieties of poodles. I read on The Brown Poodle Thread browns are clowns. Do I think Rembrandt is a clown because of his breeder's remark, what I read on The Brown Poodle Thread or if it's just Rembrandt being Rembrandt? Who knows but he is my brown little mini clown.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

While it would be a fun idea to equate color with personality and believe the old adages are too (I've heard that browns are silly, reds are crazy and blacks and whites are the smartest) I can say that I strongly believe it is about the personality from the poodle's lines and parents more than color of coat. But I can only speak to what I know. 

I have my red male, Ryker and my black male, Cash. While color hasn't affected my choices much when it comes to poodles, I will admit that sex has. I grew up with female-only dogs allowed. Now we have two male poodles in the house (soon to be four) and I can honestly say that *typically* males seem to be more loving, cuddly, connected and playful compared to females. Again, that's from my experience and a broad comment. There are outliers in every scenario. 

I doubt this has to do with color, but I believe that my red is the smartest when it comes to his humans. My black is smarter when it comes to commands. My black picked up faster on "sit" and "paw" and my red (while still learning quickly) house trained faster and read my emotions quicker. Basically, Ryker (red) acts with more emotional intelligence. Cash (black) has more standard intelligence. And Cash definitely acts like a dog - chasing, dashing, silly and fun. Ryker is more of an old soul who would love to live his life on someone's lap (and with a nice bone once in awhile). 

We are getting two Browns this Friday (eeeeeeek!) from a breeder who focuses largely on temperament. She swears that her poodles, especially the brown ones, end up very close to their people and prefer human to other dogs. Time will tell though.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't have the experience to add anything to this, as I have yet to even own a purebred poodle. 

I do know that in humans they recently found that many redheads need 20% more anesthesia due to a mutation in the gene causing red hair. For years rumors circulated that redheads had different pain tolerances, and lo and behold- when they did the studies, it was indeed true. It's now a well known fact.

Could it apply to dogs? I have no idea, but I do think that sometimes these hunches have a grain of truth. Many of our well known facts started out as somebody's hunch. I could certainly believe that the way someone experiences pain could have an effect on their personality. Not sure how you would ever find out if color influenced poodles' personalities though!

Here's a link to info about redheads if you're nerdy like me and get into that stuff:act-up:


http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/06/the-pain-of-being-a-redhead/comment-page-32/


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Siting on the sofa with the dogs, Richard just asked me why my next poodle has to be black, we already have a black. I said I would never be satisfied with anything else. He said they are all the same, they are poodles. I said to Timi "go get Annie" Timi jumps off the sofa, goes to the toy box, and five seconds later deposits a Raggedy Ann Doll on my lap.
Best way I ever won an argument


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I always wanted a black and ended up with a blue. At the time I brought her home I wasn't sure what blue was. Now I love her whatever color she finally clears to be. 

If I had another dog down the road...My dream would be a spoo that looked just Chagall! I know he is a mini, but I would love a dog to look like him&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Raven's Mom said:


> I always wanted a black and ended up with a blue. At the time I brought her home I wasn't sure what blue was. Now I love her whatever color she finally clears to be.
> 
> If I had another dog down the road...My dream would be a spoo that looked just Chagall! I know he is a mini, but I would love a dog to look like him&#55357;&#56845;



Taylee wound up blue, but started out black, and She had the black brain, have always considered her one of my blacks.
But she only had one black parent, as does Timi.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Siting on the sofa with the dogs, Richard just asked me why my next poodle has to be black, we already have a black. I said I would never be satisfied with anything else. He said they are all the same, they are poodles. I said to Timi "go get Annie" Timi jumps off the sofa, goes to the toy box, and five seconds later deposits a Raggedy Ann Doll on my lap.
> Best way I ever won an argument
> View attachment 282274



Oh, and at first Richard insisted it was a co-incidence. Good thing she has two raggedy Ann dolls - yup, my little genius did it again


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Siting on the sofa with the dogs, Richard just asked me why my next poodle has to be black, we already have a black. I said I would never be satisfied with anything else. He said they are all the same, they are poodles. I said to Timi "go get Annie" Timi jumps off the sofa, goes to the toy box, and five seconds later deposits a Raggedy Ann Doll on my lap.
> Best way I ever won an argument ]


LOL thanks for the chuckle. I love the woman across the counter looking at you/Timi quizzically while you took the picture. Too funny. :rofl:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sophie anne said:


> LOL thanks for the chuckle. I love the woman across the counter looking at you/Timi quizzically while you took the picture. Too funny. :rofl:



I actually had Timi on the table doing "puppy push-ups" with hand signals - she drew quite a crowd 
Apple is very dog friendly, and a great place to get the little ones used to a crowded, charged up environment (well at least that is how the Apple stores are in NYC - not sure if they are like that everywhere?).


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha knows her toys by name too!! She got a new bear last week and I only had to tell her once that it was "Darryl" and she had it. Such a smart girl.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Misha knows her toys by name too!! She got a new bear last week and I only had to tell her once that it was "Darryl" and she had it. Such a smart girl.



I have long suspected that being the other original color, whites are just as smart as blacks (my one white used to play "golf" with her toys), but I just cannot deal with the upkeep


----------



## roxanna1956 (1 mo ago)

lisasgirl said:


> I've heard a similar argument before with colors that are less common, particularly reds. The idea is that breeders who are breeding just for color are less likely to focus on temperament, so you have more of a problem with temperament in reds because their gene pool was already smaller to start with than it is for blacks or whites, so bad breeding practices can have more of an impact more quickly. I haven't observed that that's the case, though; it seems like a well-bred red poodle would be just as stable as a well-bred black poodle. I'm not sure if it's harder to responsibly breed dogs of different colors, though, due to the community around them or lack of good parent dogs or whatever else. That might be an interesting thing to look into.


 I’ve had a white one, apricot, black and now a red head. Personally I think it has a lot to do with how you interact with them. All of mine have been wayyyy too smart for their own good. They act like people and they know stuff. Mine have never been taught tricks I think that’s just silliness. They do know the names of their toys and will get the one I ask for. They definitely understand what we say. They’d all be pretty scary if they could talk. We talk to ours in people language and they do understand what we say by their reaction to the words. But we have a toy Fox Terrier that when she gets treats she knows how many she’s supposed to have and touches each one with her nose as if counting them. If you short her she won’t eat them until she gets the proper amount. She just stared at you! Our tan applehead chihuahua understood the amount of days. She got so upset when my husband would go on a work trip for a wk. She refused to eat and just laid around. When he left he’d say ok I’m gonna be back Thursday or Friday which ever day he was coming home. She look so straight at him. He’d say so I’ll be gone Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and be home Friday. That’s 4 days. She refused to eat, would just nibble. On Friday, I never said a word- she’d get up all frisky, eat 3 meals like she was starved. Then lay in wait for the back door all day. Dogs are sooo much smarter than we give them credit.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome @roxanna1956! You’ve inadvertently landed in an old thread with lots of inactive members. Please head on over to New Member Introductions to say hello. Would love to hear more about your poodles.


----------

